# In pain & not sure why! What do you think?



## Mommyagain

My lmp started 12/16 so today is cd24. I took letrozole cd3-7 (5mg). Cd20 I awoke with pain in both ovaries and it lasted all day. Cd21-23 I have had dull aches on and off in both sides. Now today as of a few hours ago my pain is back but worse than before and mainly on my left side in the area of my ovary. Its tender to touch and I feel bloated. I have also had nausea and dizziness.

I am also taking 100mg progesterone suppositories nightly.

My cd12 u/s showed three follies in my left ovary that werent ready yet but were on the right track. Fs said right ovary was full of immature follicles that wouldnt amount to anything.

Any ideas on why ovaries hurt after ovulation? Could it be ohss?


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Mommyagain - I felt the same last cycle around CD#22 (3DPO) but I thought it was from my HCG shot. I'm interested to know if it has to do with the femara as opposed to the HCG shot. Interesting ...


----------



## popchick75

I have the exact same thing but with Clomid. I wish i knew if this pain was
during the actual ovulation or the aftermath of ovulating.


----------



## Mommyagain

Mrscompass: Yeah I didnt get an hcg shot this cycle. How long did yours last? 

Ive looked up the ohss but it says abdominal pain or pelvic pain. Would you call pain in the area of ovaries pelvic pain? Exactly how would you describe your symptoms?

Im at a loss. If it worsens more I can always call my fs. My insurance just isnt covering anything so I hate to go in unless its an emergency. Ttc is really stretching our finances.

Popchick: How long did yours last and what were your exact symptoms? I have done a total of twelve clomid cycles over the years and never expierenced this. Im pretty sure mine isnt ovulation.


----------



## MrsCompass

Mine lasted just a day, so I wasn't too alarmed. It felt like the pain came from inside my pelvic bone, so would that be the ovary area? It felt like stretching pains, so when I crouch down it would give me some relieve. It was not an on going pain, either and I felt it more towards the left side to the middle lower ab. 

My stomach was very bloated and you can see the swelling too. It was very very swollen. I felt full in the lower ab .. it hurt to suck in my stomach. 

I didn't get a trigger shot this cycle, just femara .. I haven't felt this again but then again I don't know if I have ovulated yet.

I hope it will subside for you soon. I know how you mean about the finances. I live in Ontario, Canada, so a lot of my fertility expenses are covered by the province but I do still have to pay for some ... and I thought it's a lot until I started learning what others have to consume. 

I'm sorry I can't help much but I really hope the pain subsides and you get your answer soon.


----------



## Mommyagain

I guess if im still hurting in the morning I will call my regular down there doctor. Maybe insurance will cover it coming from them. But my pain has gotten a little worse. No position relieves it, my lowrr back is hurting on and off, and I am having some shooting pains down my vagina! What the crap!!!7

Do cysts or cysts rupturing feel like this?


----------



## Mommyagain

ultrasound in 45 minutes. it's something to do with my uterus and left ovary they said that is were the pain is coming from. not sure why or what's going on yet though. I've been prescribed vykadin that doesn't seem very safe.


----------



## Bugbabe77

God I've been exactly the same pains all this cycle - now I'm concerned. Let us know how u get on with ur ultrasound x


----------



## doodles999

I had a lot of pain like you're describing...as well as terrible pubic bone/pelvic pain...during a natural cycle no less. The pain started right after ovulation. I made the doc do TWO ultrasounds...the result- free blood in my pelvis from the ruptured follicle. Just a little bit of blood can cause a whole lot of pain. The only answer is to wait for it to reabsorb. 

Do you know when you ovulated? Because you could also just be having late ovulation....


----------



## Mommyagain

My obgyn said he thought it was ovulation. Im so upset. Today is cd25 and my fs said on cs12 u/s that I would probably ovulate around cd17. If it truly is ovulation I have no chance of a bfp because no bding has happened since cd17 and I started my progesterone suppositories cd18. I had no idea ovulation could be this painful or the pain would last six days.


----------



## No Doubt

I have ovulatory pain as well and sometimes it can be very uncomfortable and painful to move, sit, stand...anything really. We've been ttc for 18 cycles now, this being cycle 18. When I asked about the pain, I was told it was just ovulation. Understandably the pain can give rise to something being wrong. The first time this happened to me I thought I had actually gotten pregnant and didn't know and then miscarried. Something that may help to ease your mind is to look up mittelschmerz which is German for "middle pain". This is the term given to ovulatory pain which can sometimes last a couple of days. My pain feels like "pressure" cramps that shoots down into my vaginal area, and whenever "pressure" is applied, such as sitting, it gets worse. My ovaries also hurt, usually starts with my ovaries, but it is more of an ache that intensifies as time goes on. I have these pains last as long as 2.5 days, and go away and come back 24 later. I just keep telling myself short term pain for a long term gain. It will all be worth it in the end. This is not to discourage anyone from going to see your doctor if you think there is something wrong. By all means if you feel it is serious, please go see your doctor, but hopefully doing a little research on this and speaking with your doctor about it will give you a little peace of mind.


----------



## Mommyagain

I personally had never heard of anyone having this kind of pain when ovulating. I have researched it to death and I know ovulation can be painful but this was crazy. And once it got worse it was constant. But I called my fs this morning and they said I had overstimulated. That the pain was caused by ovulation that happened at least a week ago. Not because I was just ovulating. They said it could be a good thing. I sure hope so. 

Ive learned not to go to an obgyn with this....go to your fs.


----------



## popchick75

Mommyagain said:


> Mrscompass: Yeah I didnt get an hcg shot this cycle. How long did yours last?
> 
> Ive looked up the ohss but it says abdominal pain or pelvic pain. Would you call pain in the area of ovaries pelvic pain? Exactly how would you describe your symptoms?
> 
> Im at a loss. If it worsens more I can always call my fs. My insurance just isnt covering anything so I hate to go in unless its an emergency. Ttc is really stretching our finances.
> 
> Popchick: How long did yours last and what were your exact symptoms? I have done a total of twelve clomid cycles over the years and never expierenced this. Im pretty sure mine isnt ovulation.

Mine always lasts between 2 and 5 days. The cramps are constant with periodic 'pulses' of sharp pain. The cramps go across my entire lower abdomon, but the sharp pains are usually in my overies.


----------

